# Help QUICK PLEASE - sick fish



## Jonbon (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, i've had two sterba's cory in my tank for about a month now, a long with a few others. I've just done a partial water change and a test and everything is reading fine.

One of my sterba's cory died yesterday and the other one is looking very ill today. It's acting fairly normal, but it's head is starting to go a bit white. Anyone got any idea what this is?

Below is a picture

thanks!!

edit: I added some new fish about 5 days ago and i've noticed that they seem to be bullying the fish. could this be from that? I know people might say put it in a seperate nursing tank, but i don't have one or the money to buy a new tank just like that! :-(


----------



## Jonbon (Apr 2, 2011)

please help!!


----------



## Jonbon (Apr 2, 2011)

not trying to sound rude, but will someone help me or this fish is going to be dead!? :/


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One thing with sterbai is they don't handle stress to well. When stressed they will release a toxin that invaribly will kill that fish.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is your fish still alive? I'd say adding more fish could have overloaded your tank or just caused a mini cycle but you say levels are fine. Perhaps ammonia spiked and dropped again before you tested. Corys are prone to ammonia poisoning because they are on the bottom of the tank. I'd vacuum your gravel well and do another 30% water change for want of any better advice to give. The new fish may have introduced a disease to the tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You using the words, "readings are fine" makes me think you're using test strips, which don't test for ammonia. Can you give your readings anyway? How big is your tank and how many new fish did you add? If you are using strips, get rid of them.


----------

